# Any truth to this rumor?



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I have heard that the military ordered a bunch of Glocks but then decided not to buy them, so they are going to sell them to the public for a reasonable price. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It was on the news the other day that they ordered 30,000 more Berettas. Suppose to be 20,000 for the Army and 10,000for the Navy. They didn't say anything about Glocks.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

What? Berettas, as in M9s? I thought we were supposed to be going back to a .45.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There have been large purchases of many brands of guns for the Iraqi army and the afgan army. So, the Glocks could have gone there. I've read about Rugers being bought, and others have told me of P99s and other guns being seen in mass there.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck is on the money with the TACOM pistol purchases. They buy Glocks, Rugers, and I even saw an HK USP here a couple weeks ago. Mainly these go to indigenous forces. Even if the Army ordered Glocks then canceled the order, I don't know what would be different about said pistols that would cause Glock to sell them for less than the market price. The Glock 19s TACOM bought for the Iraqi police, for example, were just plain-vanilla Glocks as far as I know.

Glock has a discount purchase program for military personnel, if you are Air Force like your handle implies.

The chance of the services returning to the .45 for general issue is about zero at this time. That has been a dead issue for over a year. The M9 will likely be the service pistol at least through the end of the two current campaigns.


----------

